# Taijutsu Kata



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had like a diagram of all the different Kata and what school they came from. Like a family tree but of the different Waza. I've been trying to organize all my stuff here and I thought about trying to make one, but why reinvent the wheel?

this is what I have so far:
                          Ninpo Taijutsu
Gyokko Ryu Koto Ryu Togakure Ryu Kukishinden Ryu



Thats all I have for now... again why re-invent the wheel?:ninja:

FN


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 4, 2005)

http://bespin.org:8125/ryu%20index2.htm


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks alot! Thats awesome. It would be cool all drawn out and printed so you could frame & hang it.

FN


----------



## poryu (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi

 I wouldnt take whats on that site as absolute fact. I disucssed this with the site owner years ago, and it hasnt been updated in years.

 My personal thought is this

 if you want kata from each of the individual ryu then train them one at a time one on one with a teacher. Then write your own notes. How can you trust any ones elses personal notes if you havent trained them.

 Your teacher is responsible for your training he decides when your ready for something not you.

 This isnt Judo where you can go to any book store and buy a kata book off the shelf.

 I kow of several people who intentionally send out Bujinkan kata notes to people who beg and harrass them for the notes. these kata notes are taken from school not associated with the bujinkan. Its done to teach them a lesson. I have also recentlt done this as well.

 Remember its up to your teach when yo uhave these kata not us


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually your are stating a useless point (not trying to sound rude). All I wanted was a picture... (like a family tree) of the schools and the Kata.

FN


----------



## Deaf (Oct 21, 2005)

You might want to try and get a hold of a dude name Paul Richardson (http://www.hanako.co.uk/) from the UK.  He is an extremely nice guy with extensive knowledge of the history of the ryuha within the Bujinkan.  

I know he has a very comprehensive book in regards to the history of the ryuha within the Bujinkan.  I do NOT know if this also contains a listing of ryuha waza or not though.

Hope that helps you.

~Deaf~


----------



## Dale Seago (Oct 21, 2005)

Deaf said:
			
		

> You might want to try and get a hold of a dude name Paul Richardson . . .



Well, he just replied to Paul's post, which was Post #4 in this thread. . .


----------



## Deaf (Oct 21, 2005)

Doh... that was Paul!!!???  

Now I feel stoopid! 

~Deaf~


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 21, 2005)

Like I said... wasn't trying to be rude... Just was looking for something that I could print out, frame, and hang up.

No disrespect intended.

FN


----------



## poryu (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi

first

My long standing advice for those wanting kata and kata names is get them direct from your teacher. I am in the process of writting an article for my newsletter about why you hsouldnt get notes off the web or other people.

Why note ask your teacher and them make your own chart up, you will be  a lot prouder of the end results. Then any mistakes are yours and no one else.

second

The history book does not contain kata lists, only a brief history for the schools


----------

